# 64 Bit system 32 bit program



## Wolfi83 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey,

I have a 64-bit system with lib32 libraries and a 32-bit program. Can the system use more than 4 GB RAM for this program?


----------



## crankyadm1n (Sep 8, 2011)

No, its a limitation in address space compared to 64bit.


----------



## Wolfi83 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello,

So how much ram i can use with lib32 libraries and a 32-bit program?


----------



## rusty (Sep 8, 2011)

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Very often, when referring to the word size of a modern computer, one is also describing the size of address space on that computer. For instance, a computer said to be "32-bit" also usually allows 32-bit memory addresses]
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_address


----------

